# Dining room chairs



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Now that I have mastered the 'you tube' here is another project completed with the router as the main tool





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2zyIMStFpU


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom,

Great looking chairs, and a excellent demonstration.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice videos, Tom.. You brought home the importance of precise registration. Good idea! In another video, the table-restrained overhead router particularly caught my attention. Nice demonstration!


----------

